# Acclimating Riccia from aquatic to terrestrial



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Today I met up with a generous aquarist who was pruning his planted tank. I got two large sandwhich bags, one packed full of Riccia, the other packed full of Java Moss. They've just come from a fully aquatic environment, and I'm wondering if there is any preferred method to acclimate them to a terrestrial environment where they will be missed X times daily. Maybe start misting a lot then slow down on it, or is riccia so adaptable that I should not even be worrying about this?

My second question is mass propgation, I won't be adding it to my vivarium for another two months so the java and riccia are both in a 10 gallon aquarium with fluorescent lighting, full of water (aquatic). Any methods I can use to get this culture to spread fast before introducing it to my vivarium? I'm thinking maybe to add a light nutrient to the water? Or maybe just some guppies as a natural food supply from their wastes.

Thanks in advance for any advice,


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

you should look into growing the moss/riccia emersed instead of aquatically for those two months instead.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you think they'd grow faster emersed than aquatically? I mean while acclimation was my initial question, my main concern for the next two months is to get as much of this stuff as I can, and I figured it would grow fastest aquatically?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Not sure if they would grow faster, but one thing is for sure is that you'd be less likely to run into algae problems and the like.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

If you want to keep a good supply on hand I would grow it in the ten gallons immersed in water (aquatically), and use small bits to seed the Viv. I have found that if you put it in a moist/wet area somewhere in the viv, it will take off and grow no problem. I never acclimate it, just put it in there and it grows. I just got some Java, Riccia, and Taiwan moss two months ago and its already growing in my vivs and tad setups. And the rest I have in fly cups with water in them under shop lights, and they`ve doubled in size already. :wink:


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

ok my 10 gallon tank with the Riccia is doing well but I have what could be an issue. The riccia has almost doubled it's volume already, but some stray duckweed came with it that I didn't see the first time, and has more than quadrupled it's numbers. 

Does anyone know any way I can remove the small duckweed so that it doesn't out compete and shade my riccia? I physically removed a ton just now, but a few pieces I missed are interwoven with riccia.. I'll try to remove them tomorrow before they spread even more.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

THe only way I've been able to get rid of duckweed is by hunting it down one by one, and tossing it out of the water. Eventually they will all be gone. You just have to keep checking everyday for a few weeks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Cesar, took me about 3 hours yesterday and another 2 hours today, but I removed them manually. Just riccia (for now)..


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

just keep hunting them down for a while. 
that _Riccia_ looks cool.


----------

